# Would you move from the UK to Durban?



## nburnh (Jul 18, 2010)

I currently live in the UK, and am keen to move back to SA/Durban, I grew up there, but haven't been back to the county for 15 years, my main concern is obviously the crime-rate that we regularly hear about on the news in the UK, my husband has never visited so is also anxious, we have 3 small children, so any advice on schools would be good to. 

Thanks


----------



## Daxk (Jan 20, 2008)

nburnh said:


> I currently live in the UK, and am keen to move back to SA/Durban, I grew up there, but haven't been back to the county for 15 years, my main concern is obviously the crime-rate that we regularly hear about on the news in the UK, my husband has never visited so is also anxious, we have 3 small children, so any advice on schools would be good to.
> 
> Thanks


Hi nburn, different strokes, I virtually grew up there, love the place but wont live there as I have a daughter.
my brother has lived there for 40 plus years, has virtually no security, had a few thefts from the house and the cars but as he and his three sons are large people and there is a continous traffic they are very happy and say what crime?

There IS crime but nowhere near the danger you get in Gauteng unless you are going to do something silly .


----------



## vegasboy (Apr 28, 2010)

Seeing that you have lived in South Africa before, I strongly recommend you first visit before making such a life changing decision, regardless of whatever advice you get from anyone. 

In considering, try to envisage South Africa 15-30 years from now. As Daxk said, different strokes for different folks. Do some research on other African countries to get an idea of what you can expect years from now, especially the more successful African countries.

If you have children, I would think twice. It is my personal view that the gap between rich and poor will be widening in years to come, with the majority of South Africans living in extreme poverty. This will influence standard of living (think crime- yes, we know it happens all over the world -, corruption, infrastructure, roads, agriculture, water, service delivery, education - we still have a 40% high school dropout per year who need to be integrated into the labour market-, health access and more). 

We are all encouraged by the way the World Cup brought hope for the future, but only time will tell if it will bring long-term benefits. I hope it does.


----------



## debsnmichael (May 10, 2010)

*Moving back to durban*



nburnh said:


> I currently live in the UK, and am keen to move back to SA/Durban, I grew up there, but haven't been back to the county for 15 years, my main concern is obviously the crime-rate that we regularly hear about on the news in the UK, my husband has never visited so is also anxious, we have 3 small children, so any advice on schools would be good to.
> 
> Thanks


YES!!!! I initially emmigrated with my folks in 1982 to South Africa and then left in 1987 to return the UK, leaving my folks behind. Since then I have been on holiday to South Africa on 30 occassions to visit my folks, and every time it gets better! I met my husband 8 years ago and since then we have been twice a year, every time it gets more emotional when leaving. So we have taken the plunge! he got a visa and I have dual citizenship so we are renting our house out here in the UK for 5 years and giving South Africa a go!! Obviously as my folks are there the pull will be strong to return, but to us the country has come on leaps and bounds over the years. Yes there is crime, but there is crime here on the outskirts of manchester, as long as you have your wits about you and only travel into areas you know you will be fine. We have no kids so I cant help you with that query. Just go for it!!!!!!! Pickfords come next week and we leave with our 3 cats!!!! in September!!!! Cant wait!! My only other advise would be that like here South Africa has been hit with the recession, so make sure you take plenty funds with you to last you until you gain employment. debs x


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

nburnh said:


> I currently live in the UK, and am keen to move back to SA/Durban, I grew up there, but haven't been back to the county for 15 years, my main concern is obviously the crime-rate that we regularly hear about on the news in the UK, my husband has never visited so is also anxious, we have 3 small children, so any advice on schools would be good to.
> 
> Thanks


In a word... NO.

A good friend (no kids) went back after 10 years and lasted 2 before leaving again. To many ex-South African have all these "memories" but the reality is different - My advice is that if you are settled in the UK you would be nuts to move. Once the kids are educated and free to make their own decisions then do what you like but don't take away their possibility to grown up in on of the best countries in the world. (IMHO naturally)


----------



## nburnh (Jul 18, 2010)

Thankyou for all your advice and stories, and good luck to you debsnmichael, what are you doing for work, My hubby has applied for quite a few jobs through agencies but as yet nothing! not sure how easy it is getting a job over there whilst still in the UK, My brother returned from living in Durban about 6months ago (not through choice) he loves it over there and would go back over like a shot.


----------



## Longclosesailing (Feb 26, 2010)

*Returning*

_


debsnmichael said:



YES!!!! I initially emmigrated with my folks in 1982 to South Africa and then left in 1987 to return the UK, leaving my folks behind. Since then I have been on holiday to South Africa on 30 occassions to visit my folks, and every time it gets better! I met my husband 8 years ago and since then we have been twice a year, every time it gets more emotional when leaving. So we have taken the plunge! he got a visa and I have dual citizenship so we are renting our house out here in the UK for 5 years and giving South Africa a go!! Obviously as my folks are there the pull will be strong to return, but to us the country has come on leaps and bounds over the years. Yes there is crime, but there is crime here on the outskirts of manchester, as long as you have your wits about you and only travel into areas you know you will be fine. We have no kids so I cant help you with that query. Just go for it!!!!!!! Pickfords come next week and we leave with our 3 cats!!!! in September!!!! Cant wait!! My only other advise would be that like here South Africa has been hit with the recession, so make sure you take plenty funds with you to last you until you gain employment. debs x

Click to expand...

_I am also returning to Durban after being away for a long time, we have been visiting because of business and like you each time it is more difficult to return to the UK. After a visit to Durban in January we decided that we will move back and my husband has returned from purchasing our new home and we start our new life in October. I must admit our three daughters are remaining her, two at University and one in boarding school, she is just about to start A levels. She loves boarding and was given an option for us to stay in the UK until she started Uni or she comes with us and goes to an International School. My girls love SA and all would love to settle there in the future. They will be spending all the holidays with us. Our house is being rented next month, dogs are being injected/prepared for their great adventure and we are both very excited about the opportunities ahead of us. I just can't wait to be in Durban again...it gets into your blood!


----------



## mman (Nov 15, 2009)

Yup Durban is my home town, i love it there. Always miss it so much when im gone!


----------



## debsnmichael (May 10, 2010)

nburnh said:


> Thankyou for all your advice and stories, and good luck to you debsnmichael, what are you doing for work, My hubby has applied for quite a few jobs through agencies but as yet nothing! not sure how easy it is getting a job over there whilst still in the UK, My brother returned from living in Durban about 6months ago (not through choice) he loves it over there and would go back over like a shot.


Hi we have had a very successful catering buisness in the UK for the last 4 years as well as having full time jobs so we are hoping to set the buisness up in SA. We already registered with the local council on our last visit so that is allready in the pipeline really. Other than that we both have management and finance experience so if it means getting part time jobs to subsidise the buisness then we will. We are not going with the intention to make our fortune, just to have a few years away from the UK and its terrible weather!! Like i said we will be renting our property here so that will also give us some income. I wish you luck with the job hunting have you tried careerjet they have plenty for the durban area and also if you try the homecoming revolution site they have lots of info and also post vacancies regularly. Where abouts in durban are you going to? we are going to warner beach which is next to amanzimtoti, a lovely town with very friendly people and plenty to do and see, when do you go? debs x


----------



## debsnmichael (May 10, 2010)

Longclosesailing said:


> I am also returning to Durban after being away for a long time, we have been visiting because of business and like you each time it is more difficult to return to the UK. After a visit to Durban in January we decided that we will move back and my husband has returned from purchasing our new home and we start our new life in October. I must admit our three daughters are remaining her, two at University and one in boarding school, she is just about to start A levels. She loves boarding and was given an option for us to stay in the UK until she started Uni or she comes with us and goes to an International School. My girls love SA and all would love to settle there in the future. They will be spending all the holidays with us. Our house is being rented next month, dogs are being injected/prepared for their great adventure and we are both very excited about the opportunities ahead of us. I just can't wait to be in Durban again...it gets into your blood!


Good luck!!!!!!!!! its all so exciting!!


----------



## marieannetta (Mar 22, 2010)

I lived in Port Shepstone up until 2008 and often travelled to Durban on business or to catch the latest show at the Playhouse. Durban is still as laid back as ever. If you rent in a good area, with good security you'll be OK. 
The shopping malls are big and secure and the traffic is half that of Gauteng. The weather is awful in summer - but hey, that's why áircon is alive and kicking. Winters are sublime.


----------



## Longclosesailing (Feb 26, 2010)

debsnmichael said:


> Good luck!!!!!!!!! its all so exciting!!


Thank you...I know Warner Beach - we had lots of hours playing at Illovo Beach - waving at the trains and dodging the huges waves as children. 

Hope all goes okay with the business...


----------

